# RIP Orion and Galaxy



## stargazerLily (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't posted on here for a while, partially due to my hectic schedule, but maybe some of you remember me. I had three rabbits, Orion (my holland lop), Galaxy (my polish dwarf mix who was bonded to Orion) and Nebula (my flemish giant). 

Tonight I got home after being gone at a cat show all day, and went down into the basement to take care of the rabbits. First thing I noticed was Orion, laying in the middle of the floor, unresponsive. I went over to touch him and he was dead. I started frantically calling for the other two rabbits, and only Nebula appeared. I kept calling for Galaxy and he didn't come so I walked around the rabbit pen and noticed a white foot sticking out from behind a bucket. Galaxy was laying dead behind the bucket, less than 3 feet from Orion. 

Today is a very sad day because I lost my heart rabbit, and his buddy. Orion was only 2 years old and Galaxy was almost 6 years old. They are survived by their "little" brother Nebula, who will be a year only on Saturday.

Orion and Galaxy, I will miss you both! 

Betsy


----------



## pla725 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Any idea what may have been the cause?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 28, 2008)

Betsy, I am incredibly sorry for your loss! How heartbreaking to lose two in one day! Give the "little brother" a lot of love. My thoughts are with you.

Minda


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Betsy, I am devastated for you. I can't imagine how you're feeling after losing two of your babies at once. I'm so curious about what happened to them. I'll always remember your story of the basement flooding and your boys floating around in their litter box boats.

Binky free, Orion and Galaxy! You will be missed.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2008)

I am sorry Betsy for your loss. I would be worried for Nebula if something affected the other two bunnies and if it might affect him.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 29, 2008)

oh my gosh, i can only imagine what you feel.* i hope you and nebula the best.*

that seemed sudden--any clues as to what happened?


----------



## Leaf (Sep 29, 2008)

I remember you and them - and how much I love their names.

I'm so sorry. :sad:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. 

((HUGS))

:rip:Orion & Galaxy :rainbow:Binky free at Rainbow Bridge

:heartsEmily


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh No! I'm so sorry about Orion and Galaxy.

Binky Free little ones. :rainbow:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh no! How horrible. I'm so sorry you lost them, they were gorgeous.:tears2:

Will you be getting necropsies done? With two dying like that, I'd be worried about Nebula. I really hope he'll be ok.

Binky free, Orion and Galaxy.:rainbow:

My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped running today.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a traumatic loss. Like others on here, I'd reccomend trying to figure out what happened to keep Nebula safe. Binky free, Orion and Galaxy. :rainbow:


----------



## stargazerLily (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be taking them into work with me today, to see if they can have a necropsy done, and if it is too late, to arrange for burial/cremation. Nebula will be coming in with me (if I can get him caught, he's a sneaky/fast one) at some point today for an exam to make sure he's doing ok.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG Betsy, I'm so very to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free at theRainbow BridgeOrion and Galaxy. :rainbow::rainbow:

You will be somissed by many.

Susan:bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

This is just terrible news, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I too remember the story of them floating around in their litterboxes when your basement flooded, one of my favourite bunny stories still! What an awful shock for you. :sad:

I hope that little Nebula stays safe with you. You are in my thoughts :hug:

Binky free, Orion and Galaxy 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I am sorry.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry - to lose two of your babies so suddenly is heartbreaking 

Please let us know if you find out what the cause was, and also to let us know how Nebula is doing.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

_So sorry _

_How heartbreaking to loose 2 bunnies in one day :tears2:_

_Wishing you all the best_

:hug:

:rainbow:


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending prayers for your healing from such a terrible loss. Please keep their wonderful memories alive in your heart.

ray:

myheart


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry...I can't begin to imagine losing two at once, and so unexpectedly. My heart truly goes out to you, Betsy. :hug: Please give Nebula a big hug from me and my crew, and my condolences to you. :sad:

Binky free, little ones...

:rip:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 30, 2008)

What a terrible shock! :tears2: I am very sorry to hear this Betsy, they were both so pretty. :hug:

Binky Free Orion & Galaxy. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so sorry! How are you and Nebula doing?


----------



## stargazerLily (Dec 27, 2008)

We are both doing fine now. Poor Neb is lonely though. Every time I go down to spend time with him and the cats follow me down, he runs up to them and follows them around and tries to cuddle with them. I think we are going to be getting to the point soon where we will welcome a new rabbit member into the family.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 27, 2008)

I am glad everyone is doing better. I hope you find a good bunnybuddy for Neb.

Dave


----------

